# Female pigeon not interested in mating!!



## Vishal.atreya (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi, I recently got a pair of jacobins, they were already a pair and the breeder told me that they had laid eggs in the past and raised chicks too(I'm now a bit skeptical on him) they're a proper pair, do everything together, but the female is not interested in mating, she does not bow down for the male to climb, they kiss, cuddle and show a lot of love, sometimes the male gets frustrated and starts to peck the female after trying for a long time, how do I get the female to bow down? Or find out if she's a male 😆
Please help!!


----------



## Rogersthepigeon11 (Sep 30, 2021)

Just give her time she may not ever want to mate but if that is not the case just give her time she may need extra time than most females


----------



## hdslilhideout (Nov 15, 2020)

The mating rituals you mentioned is the right direction for them, but you can't rush that. You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink type of thing. Being pushy never got me very far with my wife either...


----------



## Vishal.atreya (Oct 2, 2021)

Rogersthepigeon11 said:


> Just give her time she may not ever want to mate but if that is not the case just give her time she may need extra time than most females


Ok, will wait, thank you


----------



## Vishal.atreya (Oct 2, 2021)

hdslilhideout said:


> The mating rituals you mentioned is the right direction for them, but you can't rush that. You can lead a horse to water, but can't make them drink type of thing. Being pushy never got me very far with my wife either...


Right!!😅😆
Will wait.


----------



## Little Dipper Loft (Nov 3, 2021)

So i know this was posted about a month ago, but if youre still struggling you can try separating them for a week or 2, then cage them next to each other where they can see each other. keep them there for maybe a week. Then see what they do when you put them back together. If that doesnt work it may just be the wrong season or any other multitude of reasons. Ive had some hens take a year to decide they want to breed after bringing them to my loft. Some just like to take time before theyre ready.


----------

